# Easy reptiles to breed(please read)



## Elliott13015 (Sep 26, 2014)

hello RFUK,im 14 years old and looking for a reptile to breed,partly for experience and partly for money(more for experience and joy),so any suggestions on easy reptiles to breed?
in my country,there is not a lot of reptile keepers so im not worried about breeding reptiles that are over-bred,im able to heat them as im in a tropical country with suffiecient heat,im able to feed them and im able to house a few offsprings myself


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

Personally I would suggest finding a reptile you like, learn about it, and then keep a specimen as a pet for some time to learn about what it's like keeping just the one. When you are happy and confident keeping one pet reptile happy and healthy then you can think about an "easy" breeding project. I know as a youngster the prospect of creation can be quite exciting, however it would be too easy to get quickly out of your depth and then the animals might suffer un-necessarily!


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

:welcomerfuk: - What tropical location are you refering to?


----------



## Elliott13015 (Sep 26, 2014)

hi,im in south east asia,i have a hognose snake which i bought for around 150 pounds,quite expensive for me as im a kid,so any breeding project suggestions that are rather affordable,feeding the young isnt an issue,i know a guy that owns an aquarium who can put the insects on credit or even give some for free,sorry my english isnt very good


----------



## Elliott13015 (Sep 26, 2014)

i am perfectly aware that breeding reptiles is not a game and by easy i dont mean like doing nothing but getting results,just something relatively easier for a first try.ope no misunderstanding about me breeding for profit arises


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

Not at all young man. Just be cautious of rushing into something. You have a lot in life with school it would be sad to get into a breeding project, no matter how small that you couldn't dedicate enough time, money and energy to because of your studies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

